# King on the Big Dock



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

We have been catching Spanish pretty well latley..This guy popped up and tried to eat someones Spanish throw I threw a Spanish at him..It hit the water and he ate it..Close to 40lbs..Not bad for an old left handed mitchell oke..My brother also caught one later in the day about 15lbs..The kings have been few and far between..


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice smoker, got any pics of the chick on the right.:letsdrink


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Splittine (9/9/2009)*Nice smoker, got any pics of the chick on the right.:letsdrink




LOL! There was some great scenery last week..No doubt..


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job ... blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then.oke


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

DANG *RED X*


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

Now that's a nice King! Congrats :clap


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ya, I see no pic??

Edit, N/M IE loaded the pic... Damn splittine, are you serious? chicks wearing board shorts. :banghead


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Smoker on the mitchell. Good one there.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

NICE! Had to be fun on the pier. Thanks

Skip


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

Damn, i saw you just getting on there, there was nothin goin on earlier but i guess it turned out alright for you guys


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Ya Dylan caught it off my spanish, but that's a nice fish.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

yah it is a nice fish, when did u get there zac u usually get there early but i didnt see you that mornin


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

stud!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is the "Big Dock"?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (9/10/2009)*Where is the "Big Dock"?


i guess it's the new slang term we started up for the pier... kind of funny, actually.

How ya been, Curtis?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *John B. (9/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Garbo (9/10/2009)*Where is the "Big Dock"?


i guess it's the new slang term we started up for the pier... kind of funny, actually.[/quote]

*Oh.*

[/quote]How ya been, Curtis?[/quote]

*I'm good. Not fishing enough but it's all good. How you been? *


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome catch there!


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

> *Live4Fish (9/9/2009)*yah it is a nice fish, when did u get there zac u usually get there early but i didnt see you that mornin




I was out their Saturday and Monday didn't see you either days but that fish was caught on Monday around noon.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Good King, Dylan.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to go Dylan


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

I can see that your skill level has improved. I'm just messing with you.

Piece Out


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (9/25/2009)*not hatin but 40 lbs?, or are you holdin up your brothers fish


you are hatin..who gives a mooses tit if he said it was 50.its a nice fish and he caught it.we trolled a spanish last sunday and one that size killed it.

Nice fish dylan.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

chill out and go get checked, all that mercury done went to your head


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice fish mayne


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

That fish is definatly in the 40lb range and is a very nice fish from the pier


----------



## Drew H (Jul 16, 2009)

That looks like one I saw last Friday


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

> *Duh HOLK (9/29/2009)*That looks like one I saw last Friday


sorry drew the fish we saw friday was 25 at the max, nowhere near Dylan's fish.


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

Maybe you should take your own advice. sayed? wtf?Nice fish Dylan. 40 looks right


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

looks like a ton of shark bait for this weekend


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

im pretty sure he was made into mackeral dip

and alot of it!!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

hell yea thats alot of chips


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

supposedly drew hooked into a 40lber on friday why dont u tell us about that drew oke


----------



## Drew H (Jul 16, 2009)

I didn't hook up to him but i did choke him :reallycrying


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Duh HOLK (10/12/2009)*I didn't hook up to him but i did choke him :reallycrying


That sounds about right...:doh I'm just playing with ya drew you've fished around me too much picked up that bad habit of choking big kings...:doh:doh


----------

